# Antifungal Shampoo?



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

Okay, thank you all for replying to my previous thread.

I'm pretty confident Clara has ringworm, and I've heard that I need to buy antifungal shampoo for her. What kind? Can I buy this at Kroger? I'm currently using baby shampoo on her, so could I just get antifungal baby shampoo (if that exists)?

Thanks!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

You have taken her to the vet and this is the recommended course of action for ringworm treatment?


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

1. Baby shampoo = not good. You want to avoid anything that says shampoo; its drying to their skin. Try Aveeno Soothing Relief Oatmeal Wash. 
2. No anti-fungal shampoo. You should get a prescription from the vet who diagnosed it and follow their directions.


----------



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

I have not been able to take her to the vet, because none specialize in hedgehogs in my area. I have researched, and I also have recently had ringworm (I unknowingly let Clara snuggle there). I have already figured this out in another thread, I just need to know what kind of shampoo I should buy.

Thanks.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

I really really don't think it's a good idea to treat this yourself. It's just all around safer to get actual medication for her from a vet than to put her through trial and error of trying to find a shampoo and doing it yourself! That's just my opinion and you can take it for what you want, but I know if it was my baby boy I'd be hustling my rear to a vet's office. 

Even if there isn't a vet that specializes, it would be better to find one that will at least agree to see her. Tell them what you suspect it is, ask them to confirm or if they know what else it is, and they can give you something. Sometimes some vet is better than none, even if it requires you giving a little guidance. 

Good luck with your lil lady! <3


----------



## Reeze (May 30, 2014)

This is a frustrating situation! I've talked to vets around me, and they all say they only accept dogs and cats. Thank you for the advice; I'm simply frustrated that this happened in the first place! Is there an inexpensive treatment that you know of? I cannot afford to spend much at this time.

Thank you!


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

No, I'm sorry. I don't even know what would work for humans because as far as I know typically a doctor needs to prescribe medicine for that as well. Maybe someone more
Experienced can help.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I have an anti-fungal shampoo I got when Molly had ringworm.
The anti-fungal shampoo was to help her feel better, it didn't kill the ringworm (and on the bottle it says that the shampoo needs to be used under a vet's care as medication is often needed as well.
The shampoo is called Dermazole by Virbac Animal Health. I got it from my vet's office.


----------



## Emmaxo (Nov 29, 2013)

http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/vets_by_state.asp?s=TX

none of those you could drive too?


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I actually got ringworm from the hedgies, they weren't carrying, I got foot dirt in a poke they made on me. It took weeks of antifungal cream to clear it up. And once it was gone, it wasn't and I had to go through it all again. I was very fortunate to not give it to the hedgies. It's been a few months now and I still check them for signs. 
The point is, for all its expensive and a pain, and harder if you don't have a local exotics vet, this needs to be addressed by a Dr. Maybe try calling around outside of your area. Talk to exotics vets and have them call your local guy to get your Clara back on track. Try to work out a payment plan. Most vets will try to work with you, within reason.


----------

